# Can Ensure Protein drink make IBS worse?



## Julie2191 (Sep 14, 2012)

Can taking Ensure make IBS-D symptoms worse? Tried it for 2 days and was miserable, but not sure if it was something else I ate. I am Lactose intolerant also but the bottle says it is suitable for lactose intolerant people. More bad days than better lately. Getting worn out. Many foods and stress really bother my belly.


----------



## Sabi_IBS (Sep 24, 2015)

I can't say for sure with you, it might be that you're IBS is too sensitive to handle Ensure. Have you tried other meal replacement drinks like Boost?

For me, when I can afford it, I will start my day off with a Ensure/Boost because my nausea is horrible first thing in the morning & I won't be able to eat for about two hours or so. I also use them if I am having a rough day where the foods that normally don't bother me are causing me problems & I'm already exhausted from the pain & bathroom trips, I will have an Ensure/Boost.

Have you been able to see a dietican to go over different food sensitivies you may have?

Regards,

Sabi


----------



## Julie2191 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. No I haven't tried Boost. A little "gun shy" right now of trying anything new. Sticking to a very bland diet, so far no diarrhea but still lots of "rolling guts and gas". Had a PowerAde Zero yesterday to help with the electrolytes and now wondering if that is what kept me awake last night.

I have not met with a dietician, just GI docs who told me to keep track of everything I eat and how it affects me.

Little by little, I need to be more strict with my diet but is sooo hard some times.

Thank you again for your reply.

Julie


----------

